# Vertical Scrog - How does it work?



## gualapa (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm setting up my vetical donut grow room and I'm considering using a screen to keep the plants trained towards the light, instead of relying on LST'ing the branches that are on the dark side of the grow. Would setting up a screen in a circle around where the plants will grow be an effective means of doing this?


----------



## InsaneMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

Unless you have to get behind the plants, should work out fine.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 11, 2013)

^ What he said. Best to have the screen in a circle around your floor fan - in-between the fan and the plants - so that you can access the plants from behind to weave them into the screen (vertical scrog). If you have the screen between you and the plants, it's hard to get to individual branches.


----------



## gualapa (Jun 11, 2013)

hmm, well what would be best for plants, not just for access? Having the screen behind the plants, or in front of the plants (in between the lights & plants)?

I was thinking behind the plants just b/c more light would get to the plants, but if putting the screen in front of the plants (in b/w the lights & plants) would be better for training them I'd go that route.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2013)

this would be amazing as a vertical scrog 
and you could roll it around 
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/storage/Display-Store-Fixtures/Racks-Accessories/heavy-duty-salesmans-rack-collapsible-garment-rack-round-tubing-chrome?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Racks-Merchandisers-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=CKPm3eOr3bcCFcZaMgodHRYA_A
ive been tossing around using one of these


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 12, 2013)

gualapa said:


> hmm, well what would be best for plants, not just for access? Having the screen behind the plants, or in front of the plants (in between the lights & plants)?
> 
> I was thinking behind the plants just b/c more light would get to the plants, but if putting the screen in front of the plants (in b/w the lights & plants) would be better for training them I'd go that route.


If you use common fencing wire, you won't have any problems. It's cheap, light and can be molded into any shape you want. And it doesn't restrict light.


----------



## gualapa (Jun 13, 2013)

ok but are there any advantages to having that wire in between the lights & the plants versus being behind the plants? or is it just personal preference?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 13, 2013)

Why don't you put your screen behind your plants and let us all know how you go?


----------



## gualapa (Jun 13, 2013)

I will be. I'm just curious, because I think differently -> when I see the screen in between the two in a vertical scrog, I wonder why block some of your light, unless it's for some benefit (besides ez access) or personal preference/no benefits in mind.

Anyways, thanks for the input guys. Can't wait to get this grow growing.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you put the fencing outside the plants, you'll have to tie them to the fencing or they'll lean into the bulb and burn. If you need to get to the light to change a bulb or something, you'll have to undo all those ties, pull the fence off (good luck doing that without damage to the plants, and you'll need help). The fencing can't be blocking more than 1 or 2% of the light, anyway. ez access can be the difference between a easy grow and a pain in the ass.


----------



## LakesideWiseman (Jul 5, 2013)

Do a modular screen setup behind the plants. 1 screen per plant attached to the bucket. I'm in the process of building mine right now, and the screen will be positioned behind. I don't like the idea of blocking light either, and being able to move the plants around sounds much better than any other idea I've come up with. Should be done in a day or two, will post pics when it's finished.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 7, 2013)

LakesideWiseman said:


> Do a modular screen setup behind the plants. 1 screen per plant attached to the bucket. I'm in the process of building mine right now, and the screen will be positioned behind. I don't like the idea of blocking light either, and being able to move the plants around sounds much better than any other idea I've come up with. Should be done in a day or two, will post pics when it's finished.


 I'd like to see those pics. Are your plants big enough to start leaning in yet? I though maybe two stakes, one one either side, stuck down in the bucket.


----------



## tank20101955 (Jul 14, 2013)

gualapa said:


> I'm setting up my vetical donut grow room and I'm considering using a screen to keep the plants trained towards the light, instead of relying on LST'ing the branches that are on the dark side of the grow. Would setting up a screen in a circle around where the plants will grow be an effective means of doing this?


if you want to see some pictures of this in action go here www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164050


----------



## tank20101955 (Jul 14, 2013)

there are good picture at this site just dont follow his example and cut away all of the factory leaves, you know the very large leaves coming off of the main stalk, these are what convert the plant food into sugars that the plant can use! so don't cut them all off


----------



## LakesideWiseman (Jul 28, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> I'd like to see those pics. Are your plants big enough to start leaning in yet? I though maybe two stakes, one one either side, stuck down in the bucket.


My modular screen design ended up being a fail. I made this one jerry rigged rickety thing out of wood for the plant on the outside, and simply threw chicken wire around the walls for the rest. Still gives me easy access to the back when needed.

View attachment 2753647


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I am at a loss here, why are majorly over complicating a relatively easy system. You are destroying the major factor that vert growing gives you.... increased light foot print. If you put your nets outside your plants, they will grow into the light. As they grow into the light, your footprint is shrinking every day. Net between plant and light keeps your footprint at its designed size. You will suffer when it come to maintainance also.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Aug 15, 2013)

Prawn Connery said:


> Why don't you put your screen behind your plants and let us all know how you go?





LakesideWiseman said:


> My modular screen design ended up being a fail. I made this one jerry rigged rickety thing out of wood for the plant on the outside, and simply threw chicken wire around the walls for the rest. Still gives me easy access to the back when needed.
> 
> View attachment 2753647View attachment 2753648View attachment 2753649View attachment 2753650


^ I guess that answered my question. It's not like some of us are trying to be smart-arses when we tell people it's best to put their cages between the light source and the plants - it's the fact that we've been there, done that, and have figured out what works best through experience.

Experience counts for everything. It's just that sometimes people have to learn from their _own_ experiences before they start belieiving other people's experiences, LOL!


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 4, 2013)

should work perfect!


----------



## Oldstoner69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yea not much here on this site for vertical growing! It is just like any other SCROG, plants need to be brace on the wire an the bud sites get the light. Of course the screen has to be between plant an light! 



> *My modular screen design ended up being a fail. I made this one jerry rigged rickety thing out of wood for the plant on the outside, and simply threw chicken wire around the walls for the rest. Still gives me easy access to the back when needed.
> 
> *


Not to mention space to get to your plants would be very limited to next to impossible! Plus look to raise floor by 8-12 inches to help with ventilation of space (putting air holes in floor), along with a 8 inch or bigger vortex fan on top pulling heat out. It seems to me the cost of vertical is more to do with fans an ventilation then just pure AC power.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm a month into a grow inside a barrel. Vertical scrog attempt. Check it out.


----------



## MikeGanja (Dec 14, 2014)

Prawn, I have copycat your method with the screen between the light and plants. It works fine so far but I am not sure if I should help the foliage and buds inside the screen or if it is better to do nothing. What´s your advice?


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm undergoing an attempt with an "outer cage" method right now.. sort of using the fence as a massive tie-back system that I will train everything back to in order to keep anything from falling into the light. This turned out to be the best solution for me, as the light as a little too intense for the plants at first and needed to be pulled back a little. I could have done an inner screen donut but it would have inevitably have had to be so big that there'd be almost no room to get behind it at all... so for the sake of functionality, what I did was "wrap" the inside walls of all sides of the tent with 3x2 metal wire fencing.

On the side with the big unzipping door, I attached a couple additional strips of wood to the bars to make a narrow doorway, about 13.5" wide. The fencing wraps around to meet the wood on both sides, effectively completing a screen on 4 sides, save for the 13.5" gap. This acts as the entry point, and I built a simple modular vscrog for one single plant to climb on it's own. This single modular screen/bucket sit in the doorway and can easily be pulled out of the tent to allow access to everything.


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll do up a thread soon... my plants look so mangy right now so I don't want to show it off, lulz. Still definitely dialing it in right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2015)

Someone said cooling a vertical grow was hard. I couldn't disagree more; these things all but ventilate themselves, especially if one places a fan in the center at the bottom blowing upwards gently.

There are lots of ways to skin the vertical cat and I see no reason why having the trellis in front of or behind the plant should necessarily be better.

I personally find it easier to out the plant behind the trellis and manually place growing tips through, holding them in place with vine clips.

The advantage to having plants in front is that you CAN let your tops grow towards the light, only pulling them back when they get too big. This could be a great way to help train the plant into position.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 16, 2015)

LakesideWiseman said:


> My modular screen design ended up being a fail. I made this one jerry rigged rickety thing out of wood for the plant on the outside, and simply threw chicken wire around the walls for the rest. Still gives me easy access to the back when needed.
> 
> View attachment 2753647View attachment 2753648View attachment 2753649View attachment 2753650


i don't think that chicken wire is going to do ,i tried that on my tomato plants ,friut just grew into wire .thing about your buds ,it's gonna be hell cutting them out of the wire


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for information!))


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 18, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> Thanks for information!))


i think you are new i dont remember welcoming you to the forum, welcome


----------



## Canon (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine is only 40 X 40, Downsized from bigger. In both I had made a Lazy Suzan and turn the plants as needed. Screen to the outside gives me more room and I try NOT to weave my plants into the screen. I hated harvesting when it's tangled in the screen. I only use the screen to pull back & down. This is only a small 3 plant grow,, my other was 8 plant.

May give you an idea?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jul 25, 2015)

gualapa said:


> I'm setting up my vetical donut grow room and I'm considering using a screen to keep the plants trained towards the light, instead of relying on LST'ing the branches that are on the dark side of the grow. Would setting up a screen in a circle around where the plants will grow be an effective means of doing this?


I've been waiting for over a day to find out about bulb height position in the middle of my plants. The bulb is hanging and the tip of the bulb is just a little below the tops of my plants. I get the brightest reflection from the plants at this position . Am I close?


----------

